# Bush says listen to John Calvin not the Pope



## SolaGratia (Apr 19, 2008)

Not Really! But here is John Calvin on the Pope. "SOLI DEO GLORIA"

BOOK IV CHAPTER 18 SECTION 1
THE ROMANIST DOCTRINE
By these and similar inventions, Satan has attempted to adulterate and 
envelop the sacred Supper of Christ as with thick darkness, that its 
purity might not be preserved in the Church. But the head of this horrid 
abomination was, when he raised a sign by which it was not only obscured 
and perverted, but altogether obliterated and abolished, vanished away 
and disappeared from the memory of man; namely, when, with most 
pestilential error, he blinded almost the whole world into the belief 
that the Mass was a sacrifice and oblation for obtaining the remission 
of sins. I say nothing as to the way in which the sounder schoolmen at 
first received this dogma. I leave them with their puzzling subtleties 
which, however they may be defended by cavilling, are to be repudiated 
by all good men, because all they do is to envelop the brightness of the 
Supper in great darkness. Bidding adieu to them, therefore, let my 
readers understand that I am here combating that opinion with which the 
Roman Antichrist and his prophets have imbued the whole world, viz., 
that the mass is a work by which the priest who offers Christ, and the 
others who in the oblation receive him, gain merit with God, or that it 
is an expiatory victim by which they regain the favour of God. And this 
is not merely the common opinion of the vulgar, but the very act has 
been so arranged as to be a kind of propitiation, by which satisfaction 
is made to God for the living and the dead. This is also expressed by 
the words employed, and the same thing may be inferred from daily 
practice. I am aware how deeply this plague has struck its roots; under 
what a semblance of good it conceals its true character, bearing the 
name of Christ before it, and making many believe that under the single 
name of Mass is comprehended the whole sum of faith. _But when it shall 
have been most clearly proved by the word of God, that this mass, 
however glossed and splendid, offers the greatest insult to Christ, 
suppresses and buries his cross, consigns his death to oblivion, takes 
away the benefit which it was designed to convey, enervates and 
dissipates the sacrament, by which the remembrance of his death was 
retained, will its roots be so deep that this most powerful axe, the 
word of God, will not cut it down and destroy it?_ Will any semblance be 
so specious that this light will not expose the lurking evil?

© Blue Banner Ministries. Used by Permission


----------



## blhowes (Apr 19, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> *Bush says listen to John Calvin not the Pope*
> Not Really! But here is John Calvin on the Pope.



Good job with the title! I can't tell you how quickly I clicked on the link when I saw the title. I predict record breaking views on this thread.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 19, 2008)

blhowes said:


> SolaGratia said:
> 
> 
> > *Bush says listen to John Calvin not the Pope*
> ...



Likewise


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 19, 2008)

You got me too.


----------



## SolaGratia (Apr 19, 2008)

Just don't let the "Anti-Christ" get you!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 19, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> You got me too.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 19, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Not Really! But here is John Calvin on the Pope. "SOLA DEO GLORIA"



Soli*


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 19, 2008)

Doh! Tricked!


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 19, 2008)

Got me!


----------



## gritsrus (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep me too! lol Reading the title I was  surprised. 
Good quote.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 20, 2008)

We are having a heated discussion on this topic on my blog. Some want to defend Rome because of our agreement on Social issues.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 20, 2008)

Talk about your false advertising!! (On the Lord's Day no less!)

But I must admit it was a good quote...


----------

